# Cichlid Planter Cave



## techtom (Jan 7, 2013)

I usually have to keep my plants in the small planter, else my cichlids uproot them. This seems to limit my plants growth. While researching some PVC cave ideas, I come up with this duo (basin and grate) that creates both a cave and a large planter. The larger rocks in the planter are keeping the fish from digging up the plant. Plus this maximizes space by utilizing some of the upper section. Basin is made of styrene and grate of polyolefin. Both are available at home depot.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Could this not be accomplished with a few rocks? It looks really ugly to me.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Interesting idea.


----------



## techtom (Jan 7, 2013)

metricliman said:


> Could this not be accomplished with a few rocks? It looks really ugly to me.


It is kinda ugly, but the fish love it. As for just going with a few rocks? They just dig under and around them once they find an opening. In this case they can't find that opening.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

You can also simply get a clay pot (smaller) fill it with your aquarium planting mixture, pot the plant and then put some heavier rocks around the base of the plant to protect it. Then place the pot and all right into your sand substrate (or gravel). A portion of it may show but really it can be camouflaged with other rocks too. I've seen this but never done it. It looked very nice in the tank.


----------

